# A snake ate my baby birds (pictures)



## 73Cj5 (May 22, 2012)

SO, I've been watching the baby birds growing on my back porch along with my kids.  They babies were just big enough to pop their heads up over the nest when it was feeding time.  They hatched about 2 weeks ago.  WELL, went out on Saturday morning and didn't hear them.  But, I did hear the parents raising cain in the background.  Then, out of the corner of my eye, I saw something up in the opposite corner of the porch.  I looked over and found a snake hanging on a ledge that was about an inch wide.  I could see that it had some FAT lumps in it's body.  Then I put two and two together.  That sorry sucker ate my baby birds.  Well, he got two of them, the third I found on the ground (still couldn't fly).  I rescued the one on the ground and put him back in the nest.  The mommy and daddy bird were still raising cain so I went inside. Well, they brought about 3 or 4 more of their friends to squawk at the snake.  I took some pictures because I felt I would probably never see this type of thing again.  I'm not sure how the snake got up there because it was about 8 feet of the ground, no brick to climb up, just hardy board.  I guess it was possible for him to go up between the down spout and the white column that you see in the picture.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Black rat snake. They have a climbin` gear. And they do like birds.


----------



## waterdogs (May 22, 2012)

I have KILLED 3 of them in the last 3 weeks. 2 were in my dog kennels, making my dogs made and the other in the yard. all were about 5-6 ft. They are shorter now. The only snakes I like are dead ones. I dont care what kind they are.


----------



## oldways (May 23, 2012)

Snake just  doing what he suppose to do. I'm not trying to be cold or mean. But Mother Nature is a mean ol'girl at times....


----------



## chadf (May 23, 2012)

waterdogs said:


> I have KILLED 3 of them in the last 3 weeks. 2 were in my dog kennels, making my dogs made and the other in the yard. all were about 5-6 ft. They are shorter now. The only snakes I like are dead ones. I dont care what kind they are.



Best snake you could ever have around.......
Let a 6ft sneak by me trout fishing, sun.  

They do more good than harm. I use to think the same way about killing them.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 24, 2012)

I've got a 5' in my garage.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 24, 2012)

Wow! He really musta been hongry! Ate the nest too!


----------



## dawg2 (May 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Black rat snake. They have a climbin` gear. And they do like birds.



They really ought to be called black bird snake or black egg snake.  I think they eat more eggs and birds than they do rats!


----------



## waddler (May 24, 2012)

Aren't Black Snakes a big consumer of small snakes? How many rats do they eat per year? Anybody working on my place that kills a non-poisonous snake gets disinvited.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (May 24, 2012)

waterdogs said:


> I have KILLED 3 of them in the last 3 weeks. 2 were in my dog kennels, making my dogs made and the other in the yard. all were about 5-6 ft. They are shorter now. The only snakes I like are dead ones. I dont care what kind they are.



I love when people make statements which make it easier for us to identify the idiots.   Thank you.


----------



## GAGE (May 24, 2012)

Pulled three in the last 10 days out of our chicken coop,  take them down to the end of the driveway and let them go.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2012)

I took one to the other end of the field, and it was back the next day. Looked like the same one anyway. I just pay em no mind.


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I love when people make statements which make it easier for us to identify the idiots.   Thank you.


----------



## ylhatch (May 24, 2012)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I love when people make statements which make it easier for us to identify the idiots.   Thank you.



i agree


----------



## waterdogs (May 25, 2012)

Sorry you feel that way, but no idiot here. I just don't like snakes no matter what kind they are....


----------



## atlashunter (May 29, 2012)

oldways said:


> Snake just  doing what he suppose to do. I'm not trying to be cold or mean. But Mother Nature is a mean ol'girl at times....



Yep, he's got to eat to live just like the rest of us.


----------

